# Cheap full sus frame recommendation



## Bodhbh (11 Mar 2009)

It occurred to me I have enuff MTB orientated spare bits and pieces to build another bike if I get a frame. tbh I don't really do much aggressive off-road riding, but I'm tempted to try a build a full suss bike to at least differentiate it between what I've already got. Any recommendations on entry-level full sus frames? I'm thinking 2nd hand eBay and maybe maxing out at 100 quid, if that's not too low.

edit: other thing the forks I have spare are 100mm travel Judy Rockshox (iirc!) if that is an issue.


----------



## spence (11 Mar 2009)

Don't know what they go for these days but I'd keep an eye out for an old Spech FSR or Giant NRS frame. Circa 2002/4 should be OK for 100mm.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (11 Mar 2009)

It would have to be 2nd hand, and expect to have to pay to have the shock serviced properly too - unless you can do that yourself. I doubt you'd get the frame and a decent fully-working shock for £100, but you never know.


----------



## RedBike (11 Mar 2009)

For £100 you wont had a good hardtail frame new. 
£100 probably wouldn't even get you a good rear shock. 

Stick to brand names like Specialized (fsr) and marin. You might just strike lucky. 

Don't be tempted to go for a budget 'y' framed bike, although there's probably plenty going for about £100


----------



## Bodhbh (12 Mar 2009)

Alright cheers all for that. There's a few frames (Spesh FSR, Giant NRS, Carerra Banshee) hovering under 100 quid atm, dunno what they'll go for in the end - I'll keep an eye on them. I have a spare set of BB7s, mix of well worn LX and XR stuff, the Judy forks etc., various bits and pieces off eBay and stripped off a couple of old Rockhoppers to give an idea what stuff I'm putting on it - think better hung on a bike than cluttering the place up, my excuse anyhwo.


----------



## ChrisCrc (12 Mar 2009)

I got 6 months back a Full Suspension Proflex Beast Frame with seatpost, seat, XTR Front mech, octolink BB,Fox Rear Shock, Trick Headset, & a A2Z rear Disc adapter for £100.... ( its on the photo gallery section)

So there are bargains to be had on the Bay

Like the Magura Trials rim with XT Hub & Cassette i just got for £29.00, or the Combat Front Rim with Diatech disc hub i also picked up for £29.00 or the Rockshock forks i also picked up for £34.00 or the Magura HS33 Hydrolic Rim brake set i got for £46.00 with 3 sets of spare pads....

my advise would be keep ya cash and dont buy the first one you see because you can guarantee that there will be more bargains to be had.


----------



## RedBike (12 Mar 2009)

> Alright cheers all for that. There's a few frames (Spesh FSR, Giant NRS, Carerra Banshee) hovering under 100 quid atm, dunno what they'll go for in the end



I've just had a look on ebay. There are 10 frames listed as being 'fsr'. I doubt any of them are going to go for less than £100. Although you never can tell!

The Carerra Banshee is a 6" beast of a bike. If you don't do much rough off-road riding you're probably not going to get on very well with a bike thats verging on being a free-ride/downhill bike. It's probably wont like being paired with xc judy forks much either. 

I couldn't spot the Giant.


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Mongoose-mtb-...14&_trkparms=72:1688|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Panter (12 Mar 2009)

You may get lucky, I picked up an '05 Spesh Endura S-Works for £150.00 recently, you need one that finishes at an odd time like early on a weekday morning to get the best deals


----------



## spence (12 Mar 2009)

Blimey that was cheap. When I sold mine last year, an 04 so the previous design, I got over £500 for it.

As for the FSR's on ebay, I see there is a Stumpy under the ton and the mo but will probably go for more. Classic designs that work will always sell well I guess.
It's difficult to say exactly but I'd stick with the branded stuff you can research, preferable those sold as framesets originally and have a shock that you can still get served by TFT or Mojo. Steer clear of cheap bikes broken down and sold on.


----------



## GilesM (13 Mar 2009)

I would have thought one of the cheaper full sus Giants would be the best bet, but as already mentioned, I would expect the shock to need a service unless you're really lucky, and rear suspension/shock bushes are likely to need replacing, but something on e-bay may appear in time.

I wouldn't bother with anything more than four inch travel rear sus, otherwise you'll have a bit of a mis-match with the forks, a long travel rear sus frame will probably have a shallow head angle which is not best with 4 inch travel forks.

Let us all know if you find something interesting.


----------



## Bodhbh (14 Mar 2009)

GilesM said:


> I wouldn't bother with anything more than four inch travel rear sus, otherwise you'll have a bit of a mis-match with the forks, a long travel rear sus frame will probably have a shallow head angle which is not best with 4 inch travel forks.
> 
> Let us all know if you find something interesting.


Okay cheers will bear in mind. Will post what I get, might even brave putting up my first bike picture!



RedBike said:


> I've just had a look on ebay. There are 10 frames listed as being 'fsr'. I doubt any of them are going to go for less than £100. Although you never can tell!
> 
> I couldn't spot the Giant.



It went for 93 quid in the end:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270354654478&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1123

Thought it might fit the bill, but I didn't bid on it as I had to cough for some holiday stuff up front this week, think it will be next month now I'm looking to jump. tbh I'm looking forward to actually sorting out a MTB as a MTB, like I say I have two 2nd hand rockhoppers but rigged up as either tourer or commuter.


----------

